# U.S. Navy SEALs & U.S. Marines in Ramadi Iraq in 2006



## KBar666 (Jul 15, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeiVoTREE7g[/ame]

Mike Monsoor is actualy at 2:17.

My question however is why were so many Marines using AKs?


----------



## fmrMTNsoldier (Jul 17, 2009)

To answer KBar's question about the AK's being used, I believe you are seeing the Iraqi Army Scouts, that the SEAL TF trained up and always went on ops with. Read up on "The Sherriff Of Ramadi", pretty good book on the SEALs and the Ramadi AO.


----------

